# Reptile Rescues and/or people just looking for free animals



## Neltharion (Sep 27, 2011)

One of the trends that Iâ€™ve noticed locally, there are quite a few â€˜Reptile Rescuesâ€™ popping up. They post ads in various free forums volunteering to take your unwanted reptiles and find them homes. In some cases, they are very specific in which animals they will take (one guy would only take tortoises or box turtles). 

Iâ€™ve called or e-mailed quite a few of them with questions or offering animals for them to rescue to gauge their responses. All of them, except one, that Iâ€™ve contacted and asked if I could fill out an adoption application had no application process. They told me I could just come by, pick out what I wanted and pay my adoption fee. None of them required site visits. I called the one person that had an â€˜applicationâ€™ and told him that I had no experience with reptiles, but could I adopt anyway? He said I could if I had the appropriate cage. When I told him that I had no equipment, but I wanted the animal first then I would go out and buy what I needed, so I didnâ€™t waste money on equipment. He said that would be ok. 

I contacted many of them claiming to have a 20 inch sulcata that I needed to surrender. Every single one of them wanted â€˜himâ€™. I put them on the spot and asked what they would feed him, what would his enclosure be, and did they have ready accommodations now? Many of them couldnâ€™t answer, claiming they had tortoise/turtle experts that they would consult with. One guy flat out admitted that he didnâ€™t know but would be able to research. Only one stated that he currently had accommodations and agreed that I could view his facility to see where the sulcata would be kept (I never went over to look). The rest made up excuses why their facility could not be viewed. 

Iâ€™ve also contacted quite a few of them claiming that I would surrender red-eared sliders, painted turtles, anoles, green tree frogs, fire belly toads; and other very common, inexpensive animals to see what their response would be. Many of them will not take those animals. A small handful would take them but only if I â€˜donatedâ€™ the enclosures they were in or made a cash â€˜donationâ€™ to them, since they claimed to be non-profit. When asked if they would be able to show me 501c3 documentation that they were certified non-profit organizations, none of them could (many didnâ€™t even respond when I asked the question). There were only a couple of â€˜rescuesâ€™ that would take these inexpensive animals in unconditionally. 

I also see some people posting ads to take in your unwanted reptiles, and that they are private keepers that will give them homes. I think those individuals are not as bad as the fake rescues, since at least theyâ€™re being upfront about what theyâ€™re doing. On the other hand, those individuals make we wonder how much they can afford to spend on care, when they donâ€™t want to pay for animals or pay adoption fees? 

Iâ€™m not knocking legit rescues, ones that will take in reptiles regardless of their â€˜retailâ€™ value, have a legit adoption and screening process, and are really doing it to help animals not just make money. 

Iâ€™m curious if these types of reptile â€˜rescuesâ€™ are popping up all over the place. Is my strong negative attitude towards them, shared by others too? 

Sorry for the dissertation. I didnâ€™t think this would end up being as long as it is.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, they are. I do "rescue." I have a website, do require an adoption application and screening process, and although I am not 501 (c) 3 nonprofit, I state that clearly on my website and do not accept cash donations.

A couple of points, however - I do not take Red Eared sliders (although I will take the other "inexpensive" animals that you mentioned.) There are a couple of reasons for this. While I have the welfare of the animals first and foremost in my mind, I hate that there have to be people that are willing to clean up after other's ignorant mistakes. Now, that is a conditional thing as well. If someone contacts me and they have to very reluctantly give up their well cared for pet RES that they have had for the past 25 years, you bet I would take it. But the old "I bought it for my son and then found out how much space it needed and now I need to get rid of it" doesn't work for me. I simply do not have the space and resources to have several 75+ gallon aquariums around my house with RES in them that are almost impossible for me to adopt out. If I had a big, secure pond outside - you betcha I would take them. But I just CAN'T. (I do "coordinated adoptions" with RES. How that works is that the turtle stays in the owner's possession, but anyone wanting to adopt must go through my screening and application process. No fees are charged.)

As for non-profit - I am very, very non-profit, lol, but not in the eyes of the law. Why is that? The paperwork is way over my head, plus, I don't have the extra funds for the application fees. That would take money that goes to feed many mouths. However, I would absolutely never attempt to make someone think that I am. As I mentioned above, I am very clear about that on my website. 

I do agree with most of what you have said. I see these types of postings all over Craigslist (I do not post there myself, but rather rely on word of mouth, Google, Facebook, and referrals for people to find me.) It really bothers me. I agree that most of these people are looking for free animals.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2011)

I see a lot of "rescues" posting on CL, that only want certain animals, those to me scream scam of some type. I post on CL in the SoCal area all the time, I rescue animals but I am not a rescue, I will take in any turtle or tortoise offered to me, I don't pay rehoming fees to people, and I don't sell rescues. I do have one caveat that I put in my CL postings I don't take in sulcatas. because I don't have the room but I will help them find a new home through the CTTC I have often gotten requests from people wanting to re home their animals but then want me to pay a re homing fee, I tell them politely that I don't pay those, I have been called by some people a reseller, even though I never have done so, and the people I work with know what I do,so yes there are quite a few people who post on there, and when they are willing to take in certain animals only, I once saw a rescue posting saying the would only take in leopards, and I had to laugh. I figure if I take in your animal and then seeit gets the appropriate attention and medical costs, then I should not pay rehoming fees, I also adopt out to people I know and don't personalty charge adoption fee ( not knocking kristina)


----------



## jaizei (Sep 27, 2011)

I am fairly certain that some of them take in unwanted animals just to turn around and sell them.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 27, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I am fairly certain that some of them take in unwanted animals just to turn around and sell them.


I have known a couple of those.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> > I am fairly certain that some of them take in unwanted animals just to turn around and sell them.
> ...



That's what I think too.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> don't personalty charge adoption fee ( not knocking kristina)



No knock taken  To be completely honest, I usually end up NOT charging the adoption fee. But, every adoption starts out with the adopters expecting to pay one. That weeds out the irresponsible people. If you can't afford or are not willing to pay a small adoption fee - you probably cannot afford to care for, set up, and vet the animal.


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 27, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Yes, they are. I do "rescue." I have a website, do require an adoption application and screening process, and although I am not 501 (c) 3 nonprofit, I state that clearly on my website and do not accept cash donations.
> 
> As for non-profit - I am very, very non-profit, lol, but not in the eyes of the law. Why is that? The paperwork is way over my head, plus, I don't have the extra funds for the application fees. That would take money that goes to feed many mouths. However, I would absolutely never attempt to make someone think that I am. As I mentioned above, I am very clear about that on my website.



My apologies if you were offended by my view of non-profit orgranizations. 

I didn't mean to cast non-profit organizations in a bad light as a whole. I do know there are legit rescues without the 501c3 certifications. Some of them actually operate on a deficit and spend money out of their own pockets, which I find admirable. 

My disdain for the non-profit organizations are the ones that misrepresent themselves as 501c3 when they are not. I encountered at least three of them. And the ones that are really not non-profit rescues, but are looking for free animals to sell for a profit with absolutely no screening process for the prospective homes. It seems most of the ones I contacted were like this.


----------



## RuthieHurry (Sep 27, 2011)

I lurk this forum like crazy and rarely post, but this has caught my eye and I'd like to weigh in on a few fronts. First, this was posted in the "Debatable Topics" section, so I feel that apologies are unnecessary. It is a DEBATABLE TOPIC. We all have our own thoughts and opinions, and that's just the way it is. Second, I have never seen "rescues" trolling for animals, but I can definately imagine the scenario. PG13 (Douchebags). Third, I myself have been the recipient of two rescue sulcatas. We made the decision to adopt from up North, because of their weather and care constraints. I spent two days and drove almost 1,500 miles to not only adopt our two, but to pick up three others for adopters in Texas, because it's so dang hot right now. Yeah, I didn't have to pay shipping or an adoption fee. The trip cost several times that, not including spending my holiday weekend doing it. ABSOLUTELY NO REGRETS! I'd do it again next weekend. These babies are a lifetime commitment that will probably cost the amount of my trip ten times over (and probably every year on top of that, lol). Still no regrets  It burns me to see, hear or read about people wanting their "free" or "cheap" tortoise, and they complain about how high prices are. Or they want to find a rescue because it's cheaper. Yes, the sob story, and all that sucks, and I feel for you...kinda. But c'mon! If you don't automatically have the facilities to house the critter, or the discretionary funds to vet the critter, getting him/her for free is not "rescuing". It's just putting them in another situation down the road. Think about all the money that Kristina and others put out to give you a happy, healthy, well adjusted animal. Typically from their own pockets. You don't get that from your local pound with any animal. My opinion: Priceless.


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 27, 2011)

well when i had my red foot tortoise that i rescued after i made her healthy again i posted her with in 10 mins i had over 20 emails saying that they could take the rf to a rescue for me or that they were a rescue so i asked questions and no one gave a good responce but i did find a local breeder to take her too and shes doing great. in canada if a tortoise is free its not around for long i bet some people here would sell a dead tort just because we just dont see free torts much ive seen 5 and when i called they were all gone with in a couple of hours


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually have contacted a couple of "for sale" ads on TFO, and they even told me they had people do this same thing to THEM! Trying to scam people who have worked hard and put a lot of time and money into perfect, healthy animals, just so they can turn around and sell them again for double or triple what they paid for. It's a horrible game to play.


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 5, 2011)

I am in Canada and do have an ad on Kijiji to take unwanted tortoises. I don't do this to get "free" animals, I offer the service because I really care for these animals and I see endless ads for tortoises for sale that are obviously in need of rescue.

I was inspired by an old friend in the UK that runs an unofficial rescue and has over 50 torts of all species. She is a real nice lady with a heart of gold and occasionally re-homes something but only if it is truly acceptable to her, otherwise they have a home for life. It costs her lots of money to feed and care for her charges but she is very satisfied with her contribution to these animals.
Here it seems that when a person is tired of owning their tortoise they advertise it for sale at usually very high prices to try to gain back some of their investment.

I am really sad about this as some of the tortoises shown look to be very ill, deformed, in horrific set ups etc etc and judging by how the owner describes their tortoises needs etc are often very ignorant to the true needs of their tortoise.

I have yet to receive a tortoise mainly due to the fact they are not given up here in Canada very often-I wish I had the money to pay for them and take some of these poor tortoises in and do the best I can for them despite their very rough start.

Yes I think some folks out there are all about getting free reptiles but some of us try to help in a very genuine way and the priority goes to the tortoises that may become their responsibility.

If anyone out there has any suggestions for me, I would appreciate them as I am not feeling like I am achieving much here in Canada in regards to taking in unwanted chelonia and having the opportunity to re-home them if (and only IF) the right enthusiast came along and I felt totally sure it was a good match.
Otherwise they remain here receiving the best care I can provide.

My only stipulation personally is if a African Spur came up-it would have to be the only one due to their needs in Winter and the fact a large portion of my basement would be given up for their needs.

If anyone has any other ideas on how I can personally help aside from accepting schools here etc to learn about the animals and help educate the public etc, I am all ears as I want to help in a more active way. 

Thanks


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

Here in the UK we often face the complete opposite.
There are so many checks, questions, forms etc that it's silly. 
(although i've never dealt with a reptile rescue, i have dealt with a lot of other rescues)

I often think they don't want to re-home the animals at all. 
I've tried to re-home horses, dogs, cats, small animals. Most of the time they come up with some excuse for me not to take the animal. 

One place said we couldn't adopt a dog because there were 2 teenagers in the house all the time and my parents went to work. (We were adopting the dog for me because i'm in all the time and would feel safer and less lonely with a dog around again! I'm not even a teenager really, i was 18/19 at the time.) 

I don't know if the same would go for reptile rescue as i haven't ever seen one here in the UK.
I've just put out some e-mails to some rescues in the UK to try and take in some torts for re-home. I've also trying to put word out to take in some rescue torts to find good homes for.
But I won't do it for profit, i'll do it because i love the animals.

And no i won't be able to take in too many, and if people give me rescue turtles I'll only be able to take in so many (which isn't a lot) but i'll try and find the animals good homes elsewhere that i do find. (most i'll probably keep and i know what my limit is to give tortoises the room and care they need)

I'll also not re-home to anyone who doesn't have the time, knowledge or equipment a tortoise needs. I will be extremely careful.

I think a lot of commercial rescues over here are all about the money and not about the animals at all. They complain about having to put healthy animals down, yet when people like me come along (who has the knowledge and time for the animal) they won't adopt the animal out.


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 5, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Here in the UK we often face the complete opposite.
> There are so many checks, questions, forms etc that it's silly.
> (although i've never dealt with a reptile rescue, i have dealt with a lot of other rescues)
> 
> ...


Hi
I know you want to help but maybe try owning your own tortoise for a while before taking on rescues. The tortoises need a fair bit of time and one can read a multitude of info regarding, care, diet, environment etc before feeling comfortable with their own tortoises.
I don't want to put you off as there are lots of unwanted torts in the UK-and many owners went into it with all good intentions before realising the time commitment, the years that these torts can live, my friend has tortoises over 70 yrs old. 
please pm me if you want a contact of a lady that rescues-she is in my mind one of the most knowledgable tortoise people I know and she is simply tortoise crazy!(I miss her terribly)

Take lots of time to research all of the breeds you have available in the UK.
Any questions , please ask and I can hopefully point you in the right direction.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 5, 2011)

My sister has been a genuine rescue for 30 years or so. I don't think she has ever advertised on CL or called any of the numbers. People find her. She has adoption forms and does a yard inspection. Any Vet bills are paid out of her pocket, and she's never charged an adoption fee. I admire her greatly. I have of course been to her place, I used to live in the same city and it's because of her I have tortoises. In fact, it's her fault I have Bob. I know what hard work it is to clean up after all those tortoises and having to soak all the small ones or the sick ones. She feeds them and builds new buildings or creates new habitats. It's a lot of work at her place. There's a lot of animals there...

I know a lot of people who get a few tortoises and then become a "rescue". I personally think that it's insulting to the real rescues who have paid their dues and spent some time becoming experienced at caring for sick animals or those who just need to be rehabbed, and I could go on about this subject but I won't. There's more to being a real "rescue" then just taking in a few animals.


----------



## mattk (Oct 6, 2011)

Well i for one do not think everyone just wants something for free. for me at least i am not being cheap or trying to get something for nothing. i would take any tortoise with the exeption of sulcatas as i live were it just gets to cold for them and its not fair to the sulcata to keep it cooped up inside. when i was keeping tortoises a few years ago i had some unexpected things come up and had to rehome my tortoises. i didnt charge anyone for them but i did talk with them for a while and a few i actualy went to check out their setups. just because i am willing to take unwanted tortoises in and not alwyas have to pay for them it doesnt mean i cant afford to take care of them. i am by no means a rescue, there are so many tortoises out there that need good homes why put people down for trying to give them a new home. granted there are the few out there that are looking to get something free and then turn around and sell them but i would say that is probably a very small percent.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 6, 2011)

I once put an ad on CL looking for unwanted torts, not for the "free"ness of it, but rather, I see it like the dog pound. I would never buy a puppy from a breeder, I would rescue one from the pound. Same with tortoises--I would rather rescue one from a bad situation than pay a breeder. Unfortunately, the only replies I got were for Sulacatas (not happening) and people who were looking to make a profit.


----------

